# Collection of Green Tree Frog pics from the last few weeks



## Kitah (Dec 10, 2010)

The last three weeks I've spent at Bowen, and during that time I borrowed my uncles camera (canon 350D) a few times to get these shots. I really love the abilities of the dSLRs! 

Hope you like these pics


----------



## Chicken (Dec 11, 2010)

Very nice photos! I love green tree frogs, have 2 myself


----------

